
Phil Schiller Says iPad Pro Can Both Supplement and Replace the Mac - binaryapparatus
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/12/12/philler-schiller-on-ipad-pro-vs-mac/
======
mprev
It might seem trivial but, until selecting text is easier, I’ll struggle to
use any iPad as a Mac replacement.

~~~
vlaak
I agree sooooo much. This is a key point which makes me grab a laptop every
time.

------
wkearney99
Given how they've dumbed-down the whole experience it's not surprising to hear
they think this. What they're really saying is they've treated MacOS and it's
developers like red-headed stepchildren and just want them to go away.
Customers be damned, as is the Apple Way.

------
dzhiurgis
Just licence it already. macOS has evidently became too hard to maintain -
just keep making hardware and make sure some good *nix distros support it.

Opposite is with iOOS tho - I wouldn't trade it for Android, but the hardware
is not top anymore.

------
bllguo
of course the average HN user won't relate to that. But anecdotally my mom
gets by fine (somehow) with an old ipad. She can pay bills, check email, watch
videos, browse sites - that's enough. So I can believe Phil here.

~~~
nerdwaller
Agreed, the selection here on HN isn’t the market. Even Schiller addresses the
fact that it isn’t for everyone, but it can (and does) work for many. I’m
pretty confident my folks could get by with just an iPad, and my wife could
almost entirely do it with an iPad Pro (she’s in the creative space).

------
WWLink
Sure, iPads fit the maximize one-task-at-a-time workflow that people did for
many years on Windows, and Windows 8 was trying to push.

However, if you like to have all sorts of stuff serendipitously scattered
about a very large (or multiple very large) monitors, an iPad isn't going to
work so well!

------
ahamino
I agree with Phil .. I’ve actually fallen into a pattern where i use a Mac Pro
for work, but use the iPad Pro as my personal computer .. for tasks such as
reading, surfing, reserving tickets, listening to music and writing

------
tbezman
I think we're all biased here, a lot of us are developers I'm pretty sure and
developing on iOS is not practical as of now so it doesn't really make sense
for us to be full time iPad pro users. Anyone do dev on iPads?

~~~
Terretta
Yes.

Use Working Copy for Git and Textastic for code, they support round-trip. I
prefer the enterprise versions. (Also consider Koder, Coda, and Prompt.)

Screens for Remote Desktop.

Ulysses for Markdown that syncs to all devices and publishes to many formats.
Visit the website to understand all the things this software can do with
Markdown and more.

iThoughtsX for mind-maps that can be graphs (most only do trees) and export to
markdown, PowerPoint, Word outlines, etc.

Goodnotes or Nebo for hand notes and diagrams depending on your style.

Liquid Paper, PDF Expert, and/or Papers 3 for turning white papers into new
thoughts. Especially pleasant with Apple Pencil.

Kindle for your books library. MS Office for ... office docs.

------
jug
How surprising.

